# Сколько времени тратится на "минус"?



## Старков (14 Окт 2010)

Коллеги,сколько времени может занимать создание "минусовки" на хорощих "клавишах" (Korg,Yamaha) для баяна,ну например одно из произведений Гридина? Имея профессиональное муз.образование по баяну,но не особо владея "клавишами".


----------



## luda14lk (15 Окт 2010)

Для написания фонограммы, а тем более, хорошей фонограммы - с динамикой, ускорениями, замедлениями, ферматами и пр. мало одного муз. образования. Некоторые "слухачи", даже не зная нот пишут очень неплохие фонограммы. Я не занимаюсь этим профессионально, но когда приходится писать (чаще к танцам, иногда к песням, гораздо реже себе, как аккордеонисту), то занимаюсь этим несколько вечеров (или ночей), а потом всё равно иду к звукооператору, чтобы окончательно "довести" её в звуковом плане (частоты, тембра, панорама, компрессия и многое другое). в материальном плане мне это невыгодно, когдаесть возможность заказать, то мне проще заплатить, чем самому с этим возиться. Просто мне иногда приходиться писать самому, т.к. другие то что мне нужно написать не могут. Пишу я на компьютере, но когда используются тембра хороших "клавиш", то это всегда ценится. Кстати на этом сайте , пусть никто не обижается, я хороших фонограмм не слышал.


----------

